# Do you treat ISOM's differently?



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Do you treat ISOM's differently than domestics when you receive them such as freezing, etc.? Age them longer? Or whatever?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

nope.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mr.c said:


> nope.


What that guy said


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

bulldawg said:


> Do you treat ISOM's differently than domestics when you receive them such as freezing, etc.? Age them longer? Or whatever?


Yeah!!! I love them and hug them and squeeze them and call them George.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

not to say that you cant,... but i dont.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

mr.c said:


> not to say that you cant,... but i dont.


What are you talking about you don't have any non ISOM's in your HUMI


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

mr.c said:


> nope.


Ditto.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> Yeah!!! I love them and hug them and squeeze them and call them George.


Mine are Gladys...

George? Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Ya... I treat the domestics to golf and fishing outings, and I treat the rest to sit down moments


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I age them longer....


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hola! Whether isoms or not, I'll just put it in the humi even for a few days just to even out the dryness and moist. like what I said before it all depend on the conditions of the cigars. they can be very deceiving by just looking and feeling it, to make sure, I just leave it there for even a few days.

Salud!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Brandon said:


> Ya... I treat the domestics to golf and fishing outings, and I treat the rest to sit down moments


Well said..


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope i give em both the same treatment, sentence to slow burning death


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Yes.

Any Cubans than head my way undergo a 6 day purification ritual to remove all traces of commumism. 

They spend day 1 watching reruns of McCarty hearings. Day two is spent listening to readings of Thomas Jefferson (I made tapes for that purpose). Days three to five are spent learning the US constitution. I do give them tests to make sure they pay attention. Day 6 they watch the Marx Brothers all day to learn about Marxism.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Now if it is a custom rolled cuban, it's different. They will blend it that you can smoke it right away, but still, a good Aficionados knows that the best thing to do is let it seat inside the humi for a few weeks ( 2 to 4) let all the leaves blends properly. the taste will be more complex...


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> Now if it is a custom rolled cuban, it's different. They will blend it that you can smoke it right away, but still, a good Aficionados knows that the best thing to do is let it seat inside the humi for a few weeks ( 2 to 4) let all the leaves blends properly. the taste will be more complex...


Guess I'm not a good Aficionado. I've TRIED to let 'em sit for a while.....

My ISOM's ARE treated differently. The domestics sit in a humidor, the ISOMs are burned down to nubs. :w

Pinoyman- pm sent.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Now if it is a custom rolled cuban, it's different. They will blend it that you can smoke it right away, but still, a good Aficionados knows that the best thing to do is let it seat inside the humi for a few weeks ( 2 to 4) let all the leaves blends properly. the taste will be more complex...


I thought the purpose of the cigars being placed in the "marrying" room for several months at the cigar factory, was to enable the leaves and oils and flavors to blend. When you receive them they are ready to go except for the moisture thing which I agree can take a few days to even out. Or am I smoking something other than tobacco...again?

Cheers, :al


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I thought the purpose of the cigars being placed in the "marrying" room for several months at the cigar factory, was to enable the leaves and oils and flavors to blend. When you receive them they are ready to go except for the moisture thing which I agree can take a few days to even out. Or am I smoking something other than tobacco...again?
> 
> Cheers, :al


 You're right Doc, I'm talking about those hand rolled in front you. like the torcedor here in cayman, they will tell you that you can smoke it know but if you can just leave it in the humi even for a few weeks it will be more concistent and complex.

Salud!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> You're right Doc, I'm talking about those hand rolled in front you. like the torcedor here in cayman, they will tell you that you can smoke it know but if you can just leave it in the humi even for a few weeks it will be more concistent and complex.
> 
> Salud!


My bad......guess I should learn reading comprehension


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Yes.
> 
> Any Cubans than head my way undergo a 6 day purification ritual to remove all traces of commumism.
> 
> They spend day 1 watching reruns of McCarty hearings. Day two is spent listening to readings of Thomas Jefferson (I made tapes for that purpose). Days three to five are spent learning the US constitution. I do give them tests to make sure they pay attention. Day 6 they watch the Marx Brothers all day to learn about Marxism.


Sean does it work? Do they come around to our way of thinking? Or are we just ugly americans to them??


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Unbelieveable. Two pages of posts and not ONE WORD about the RH difference?!?!?!

You need to store Cuban cigars at a lower RH than non-Cubans. They need
63-65% RH to be their best. If you store them at the 70% recommended for
non-Cubans, they'll be like smoking dishrags.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hola Senor<
I think the reason why nobody really mentioned anything about RH is bec. there is a thread ( I just don't know how to attached it) re. RH for cubans and non cubans. well me personally, or maybe I din't understand his question properly, I thought it's more like, how long before smoking it? or more like aging the cigars. The thread re. RH for cubans and non cubans are very nice and very informative.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I put my ISOMS in a ziplock bag, strap em to a homespun life-raft that I cobbled toether using some sticks and small innertube, and set em adrift in my friend's kiddie pool for a few days. Gives em a better sense of how far they've come and makes em more appreciative of their new environs. The ones that spend a year or two of cushiness in Costa del Sol before hitting the US mainland and moving into my home have usually had it too good to really appreciate their newfound freedom....in my humidor.



SeanGAR said:


> Yes.
> 
> Any Cubans than head my way undergo a 6 day purification ritual to remove all traces of commumism.
> 
> They spend day 1 watching reruns of McCarty hearings. Day two is spent listening to readings of Thomas Jefferson (I made tapes for that purpose). Days three to five are spent learning the US constitution. I do give them tests to make sure they pay attention. Day 6 they watch the Marx Brothers all day to learn about Marxism.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I constantly rain heaps of praise down upon my ISOMs. Meanwhile, I discourage the domestics from doing anything else than preparing for an eventual death in THE OCTAGON!!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

The little Habanos SA sheet that came in my recent box of Monte #2s says "65-70" RH. I found my Bolivars were drawing a little weird, while the ones out of my friend's (from the same box) humidor smoked VERY well in spite of feeling rather hard to the touch. I was going to tell him to raise the RH in his Humi when he handed me one....then I smoked it. I now have my humidor at 65 RH. the domestics seem to like this setting as well.



cazadore said:


> Unbelieveable. Two pages of posts and not ONE WORD about the RH difference?!?!?!
> 
> You need to store Cuban cigars at a lower RH than non-Cubans. They need
> 63-65% RH to be their best. If you store them at the 70% recommended for
> non-Cubans, they'll be like smoking dishrags.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah i have both cuban and noncubans in one humi but, keep the humi at 65~68 RH, so both are well kept. And havent had one smoke bad, at least for humidification reasons.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cazadore said:


> Unbelieveable. Two pages of posts and not ONE WORD about the RH difference?!?!?!


It is easy for us to judge Dinsdale Piranha too harshly. After all he only did what many of us simply dream of doing...........Dinsdale was a looney, but he was a happy looney.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i didn't see him ask about RH, otherwise i would've stated the difference.

i don't treat my cigars any differently, if the non-cubans can't live in conditions i have for my cubans, then they're sh*t outta luck. they better learn to enjoy 65% humidity.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

IHT said:


> if the non-cubans can't live in conditions i have for my cubans, then they're sh*t outta luck. they better learn to enjoy 65% humidity.


Well said dude  gotta make em learn


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

IHT said:


> i didn't see him ask about RH, otherwise i would've stated the difference.
> 
> i don't treat my cigars any differently, if the non-cubans can't live in conditions i have for my cubans, then they're sh*t outta luck. they better learn to enjoy 65% humidity.


I see.....

so if you're Dinsdale, does that make Coppertop Doug or Spiney Norman....


----------

